# Riparazione DSDT [Era: ipw3945]

## HoX

Sto cercando di installare una scheda WiFi ipw3945 e sto impazzendo nel farlo...

vi spiego i problemi che mi da:

In fase di avvio dmesg mi segnala ciò:

```
ipw3945: Detected geography ABG (13 802.11bg channels, 23 802.11a channels)

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready
```

per cui riconosce la scheda, ma non si collega. QUindi faccio il login e controllo l'output di iwconfig

```
wlan0     unassociated  ESSID:"DLINK_WIRELESS"  

          Mode:Managed  Frequency=2.437 GHz  Access Point: 00:15:E9:CB:FC:0C   

          Bit Rate:0 kb/s   Tx-Power:16 dBm   

          Retry limit:15   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:off

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0
```

da cui risulta esserci la connessione e anche iwlist riconosce la rete

```
wlan0     Scan completed :

          Cell 01 - Address: 00:15:E9:CB:FC:0C

                    ESSID:"DLINK_WIRELESS"

                    Protocol:IEEE 802.11bg

                    Mode:Master

                    Channel:6

                    Encryption key:on

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s

                              11 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s; 22 Mb/s; 24 Mb/s

                              36 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s

                    Quality=63/100  Signal level=-69 dBm  Noise level=-69 dBm

                    Extra: Last beacon: 3ms ago
```

Nonostante ciò non ottengo riesco ad usare la rete.

Se invece provo a fare /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 restart ottengo il seguente errore

```
* Caching service dependencies ... ok

* Stopping wlan0

*   Bringing down wlan0

*     Shutting down wlan0 ... ok

*     Stopping wpa_cli on wlan0 ...ok

*     Stopping wpa_supplicant on wlan0 ...ok

* Starting wlan0

*  Wireless radio has been killed for interface wlan0

* wpa_supplicant will launch, but not associate until

* wireles radio is re-enabled for interface wlan0

* Starting wpa_supplicant on wlan0 ...

ioctl[SIOCSIWMODE]: Resource temporarily unavailable

ioctl[SIOCGIWRANGE]: Resource temporarily unavailable

ioctl[SIOCSIWAUTH]: Resource temporarily unavailable

WEXT auth param 7 value 0x1 - ioctl[SIOCSIWENCODEEXT]: Resource temporarily unavailable

ioctl[SIOCSIWENCODEEXT]: Resource temporarily unavailable

ioctl[SIOCSIWENCODEEXT]: Resource temporarily unavailable

ioctl[SIOCSIWENCODEEXT]: Resource temporarily unavailable

ioctl[SIOCSIWAUTH]: Resource temporarily unavailable

WEXT auth param 4 value 0x0 - ioctl[SIOCSIWAUTH]: Resource temporarily unavailable

WEXT auth param 5 value 0x1 - ok

*   Starting wpa_cli on wlan0 ...ok

*     Backgrounding ...
```

e dmesg mi segnala ciò:

```
ipw3945: Detected geography ABG (13 802.11bg channels, 23 802.11a channels)

ipw3945: Error sending SCAN_ABORT_CMD: time out after 500ms.

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready

ipw3945: Detected geography ABG (13 802.11bg channels, 23 802.11a channels)

ipw3945: Error sending SCAN_ABORT_CMD: time out after 500ms.

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready

ipw3945: Detected geography ABG (13 802.11bg channels, 23 802.11a channels)

ipw3945: Error sending SCAN_ABORT_CMD: time out after 500ms.

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready
```

mentre iwconfig non mi rileva più nessuna periferica WiFi.

Questi sono i miei file di configurazione:

net:

```
#WiFi

modules=( "wpa_supplicant" )

wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-Dwext"

wpa_timeout_wlan0=60

config_wlan0=( "192.168.1.5 netmask 255.255.255.0" )

routes_wlan0=( "default gw 192.168.1.1" )

depend_wlan0() {

   need ipw3945d

}
```

wpa_supplicant

```
ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=wheel

update_config=0

fast_reauth=1

ap_scan=1

network={

   ssid="DLINK_WIRELESS"

   key_mgmt=NONE

   auth_alg=SHARED

   wep_key0="XXXXXXXXXX"

   wep_tx_keyidx=0

   priority=5

}
```

Utilizzo una connessione WEP con modalità di autenticazione Shared/Open e Wpa_supplicant.

Kernel: gentoo-sources-2.6.21

ipw3945 versione 1.2.0

ipw3945d versione 1.7.22-r4

ipw3945-udev versione 1.14.2

ieee80211 builtin nel kernel (tanto ho letto che la versione 1.2.0 di ipw3945 lo accetta)

Gentoo 2007.0

se serve altro avvisate... vi prego aiutatemi che non so più da che parte affrontare il problema.Last edited by HoX on Thu May 17, 2007 10:17 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## skypjack

Anch'io ho una ipw3945. Se posso darti un consilio, cerca una delle tante discussioni in cui si è parlato di questa scheda e cerca la soluzione ai tuoi problemi, già tutti affrontati.

Poi c'è questo: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HARDWARE_ipw3945

E se alla fine hai ancora bisogno, posta ancora.

Buon lavoro.

----------

## HoX

 *skypjack wrote:*   

> Anch'io ho una ipw3945. Se posso darti un consilio, cerca una delle tante discussioni in cui si è parlato di questa scheda e cerca la soluzione ai tuoi problemi, già tutti affrontati.

 

già fatto... ma non ho trovato nulla che risolvesse il problema

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Poi c'è questo: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HARDWARE_ipw3945
> 
> 

 

l'ho seguito alla lettera con le impostazioni per ipw3945 1.2.0, ma il risultato è quello descritto sopra.

----------

## skypjack

Mmm... Prova a levare i riferimenti al timeout in net e facci sapere...

----------

## HoX

 *skypjack wrote:*   

> Mmm... Prova a levare i riferimenti al timeout in net e facci sapere...

 

Fatto... l'unica cosa che cambia è che dopo il /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 restart non sparisce la periferica WiFi da iwconfig.

Per il resto stessi errori e ancora non funziona

----------

## HoX

ho provato a cambiare configurazione e ad usare i Wireless Tools.

/etc/conf.d/net è diventato così

```
#WiFi

modules=( "iwconfig" )

config_wlan0=( "192.168.1.5 netmask 255.255.255.0" )

routes_wlan0=( "default gw 192.168.1.1" )

key_DLINK_WIRELESS="[1] XXXXXXXXXX key [1] enc open"

depend_wlan0() {

   need ipw3945d

}
```

e sembra che ci siano dei miglioramenti... infatti:

dmesg

```
ADDRCONFG(NETDEV_CHANGE): wlan0: link becomes ready
```

anche se rimane

```
ipw3945 Error sending LEDS_CMD: time out after 500ms
```

Anche iwconfig è migliorato diventando:

```
wlan0     IEEE 802.11g  ESSID:"DLINK_WIRELESS" 

          Mode:Managed  Frequency=2.437 GHz  Access Point: 00:15:E9:CB:FC:0C   

          Bit Rate:54 Mb/s   Tx-Power:15 dBm   

          Retry limit:15   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:XXXX-XXXX-XX Security mode: open

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality:98/100  Signal level:-27dBm  Noise level:-28dBm

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:8   Missed beacon:0
```

se provo a fare ping 192.168.1.1 ottengo

```
10 packets transmitted, 0 received, 100% packet loss, time 7998ms
```

Direi di proseguire con i Wireless Tools visto che portano bene... ma come?[/code]

----------

## skypjack

In realtà i wireless tools danno qualche problemino (semlicemente, non funzionano) con wpa e direi che wep sta morendo in favore di questa nuova tecnologia, viste le lacune che aveva!! Quindi, ti consilio di percorrere la strada di wpa da zero, a me funziona, ti assicuro.

Appena ho un minuto do uno sguardo al primo post e ti dico qualcosa...

----------

## darkmanPPT

con la ipw3945 ci ho passato anche io un sacco di tempo.

alla fine:

se non ti visualizza l'interfaccia fai così.

1) /etc/init.d/ipw3945 stop

2) rmmod ipw3945

3) modprobe ipw3945

funziona. è un problema che ho SEMPRE riscontrato nel modulo ipw3945.

chissà perchè.

----------

## HoX

 *skypjack wrote:*   

> In realtà i wireless tools danno qualche problemino (semlicemente, non funzionano)

 

xkè no? come dicevo almeno con quelli sono riuscito a vedere e connettermi alla rete

 *Quote:*   

> wep sta morendo in favore di questa nuova tecnologia, viste le lacune che aveva!! Quindi, ti consilio di percorrere la strada di wpa da zero, a me funziona, ti assicuro.

 

Il problema è che la rete la uso io da Gentoo, ma anche mio padre e mia sorella da WinXP su cui bisognerebbe installare l'SP2 (o almeno così mi pare di ricordare) con tutti i bachi che si trascina dietro, ma soprattutto con i tool di controllo del computer (firewall ecc) che sono veramente di troppo (ragion per cui loro vogliono tenersi solo l'SP1 per le porte usb 2.0)... quindi ho metto una rete senza protezione (Cosa che preferirei evitare) o mi sbatto e faccio funzionare sto c***o di WEP.

Cmq penso che il problema ultimo sia quel

```
ipw3945 Error sending LEDS_CMD: time out after 500ms
```

penso che se risolvo quello, poi sono a posto... avete suggerimenti?

----------

## darkmanPPT

i wireless tools non supportano il WPA. ecco cosa c'è che nn vanno.  :Wink: 

poi, vabbè... dipende da cosa te ne fai di una rete wireless... ma se abiti in città (quindi case vicine) o in appartamento avere una rete wireless sprotetta o con WEP non è molto consigliabile... nel primo caso tutti la possono usare, nel secondo caso è craccabile.

sp1? sp2? che sono i service pack? (te lo chiedo perchè non so assolutamente quasi nulla su windows).

mah.... io nn vedo i problemi che ci siano ad usare WPA. è più sicuro. stop. e se hanno problemi con windows, fai come ho fatto io.... hai trovato la scusa per convertili a linux.   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

ok.... scemenze a parte....

io ti consiglio questo:

lascia perdere la WEP. lascia perdere che è meglio e lascia perdere anche la non-protezione, ma usa WPA. non è difficile usare WPA supplicant.

per far funzionare la ipw3945 io ho semplicemente installato i driver come consigliato nella guida. dopodichè mi sono accorto che con

```
ifconfig -a
```

 non mi trovava il dispositivo di rete (da me chiamato eth1.

ho provato un sacco di cose, ma nulla.

allorchè ho fatto (come spiegato sopra) 

```
/etc/init.d/ipw3945 stop; rmmod ipw3945; modprobre ipw3945
```

 ed è ripartito tutto. il device veniva visto. dopodichè ho configurato il file /etc/conf.d/net.

le prime mie righe sono:

```
modules=( "wpa_supplicant" )

wpa_supplicant_eth1="-Dwext -ieth1 -c/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf"
```

dopodichè DENTRO wpa supplicant.conf le prime righe sono:

```

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=0

eapol_version=1

ap_scan=2

```

e così funziona alla perfezione. ecco cosa ti consiglio.  :Wink: 

dimenticavo di dirti, che nel caso tu nn sappia... esiste anche wpa_gui sotto wpa_supplicant per connetterci in rete via grafico.

----------

## skypjack

Ciao Anema, allora, vediamo un pò...

 *Anema wrote:*   

> Sto cercando di installare una scheda WiFi ipw3945 e sto impazzendo nel farlo...

 

Non sei il primo, credimi!!  :Wink: 

Continuiamo...

 *Anema wrote:*   

> 
> 
> In fase di avvio dmesg mi segnala ciò:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Allora, direi che il problema è tutto qua, perchè in fase di avvio dovrebbe riconoscerla e darti tutt'altri messaggi.

Senti, prima di tutto ti consiglio di usare la versione stabile di ipw3945 e compagnia bella, poi usa il modulo ieee80211 built-in nel kernel (quindi, anche se ho detto modulo, non usarlo come modulo). Però, tutti i pacchetti ipw3945* emergili (quanto mi piace dirlo) dopo aver installato i sorgenti del kernel, a questo punto ricompilati il kernel facendo molta attenzione a disabilitare le cose giuste al posto giusto e ailitare quelle necessarie (ricordo quando la tirai su che imponeva alcuni vincoli) e riavvia.

I messaggi sopra dovrebbero sparire, perchè da canto mio non sono molto normali!!

Poi, non preoccuparti per:

 *Anema wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Se invece provo a fare /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 restart ottengo il seguente errore
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Spazzatura visiva che se riavvio la rete sputa fuori anche a me, mai capito il motivo ma male non fa te lo assicuro e la rete mi funziona ad-hoc da mesi e mesi!!

Aperta parentesi:

Se posso dirti la mia su iwconfig, anche se non usi wpa ma solo wep fa lo stesso, sfrutta wpa_supplicant. Io grazie a baselayout che testa le reti all'avvio e con il supporto di qpa_supplicant ottengo questa magia per cui dove sono sono se trovo una rete a cui posso connettermi mi collego senza muovere un dito!!

Ciusa parentesi.

In ogni caso, tornando a questo:

 *Anema wrote:*   

> 
> 
> In fase di avvio dmesg mi segnala ciò:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Sembra molto simile ad un problema che ho avuto quando ci fu il ribaltone udev. Contolla se in /etc/udev/rules.d hai un file chiamato *-persistent-net.rules (l'* vuol dire qualsiasi numero, probabilmente 70) perchè se non erro quel file mi ha risolto la vita, allora... O meglio, poche righe in quel file!!

Ok, ora ti lascio, resto in attesa di tue notizie e appena mi sai dire qualcosa di più continuiamo a testare ogni possibile punto di errore nel tuo operato.

Non disperare che risolviamo, spero!!  :Very Happy: 

Ciao

----------

## HoX

 *skypjack wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Senti, prima di tutto ti consiglio di usare la versione stabile di ipw3945 e compagnia bella, 

  fatto  *Quote:*   

>  poi usa il modulo ieee80211 built-in nel kernel (quindi, anche se ho detto modulo, non usarlo come modulo). 

  fatto  *Quote:*   

>  Però, tutti i pacchetti ipw3945* emergili (quanto mi piace dirlo) dopo aver installato i sorgenti del kernel, 

  fatto e fatto  *Quote:*   

>  a questo punto ricompilati il kernel facendo molta attenzione a disabilitare le cose giuste al posto giusto e ailitare quelle necessarie 

  fatto anche questo  *Quote:*   

>  e riavvia 

  fatto pure questo.

eppure ancora non funziona... il wlan0: link not ready dopo un po' diventa  wlan0: links becomes ready  (ora anche con wpa_supplicant).

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Sembra molto simile ad un problema che ho avuto quando ci fu il ribaltone udev. Contolla se in /etc/udev/rules.d hai un file chiamato *-persistent-net.rules (l'* vuol dire qualsiasi numero, probabilmente 70) perchè se non erro quel file mi ha risolto la vita, allora... O meglio, poche righe in quel file!!
> 
> 

  c'è... ma che devo farci?

in compenso ora è scomparso il LEDS_CMD: timeout ...  ma ho inserito in  /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6  la voce  ipw3945 led=0  per disabilitare i controlli sui led (come suggerito da un altro forum).

cmq se provo a pingare il router continua a non andare...

----------

## skypjack

Posta il contenuto del file suddetto...

----------

## HoX

 *skypjack wrote:*   

> Posta il contenuto del file suddetto...

 

```
# PCI device 0x14e4:0x1693 (tg3)

SUBSYSTEM=="net", DRIVERS=="?*", ATTRS{address}=="00:16:d4:5a:fe:e8", NAME="eth0"

# PCI device 0x8086:0x4222 (ipw3945)

SUBSYSTEM=="net", DRIVERS=="?*", ATTRS{address}=="00:18:de:6d:84:c1", NAME="wlan0"

```

Nell'ultima riga avevo rinominato eth1 in wlan0 per capire meglio di cosa si tratta quando la uso... ma non penso che solo per il nome non funziona tutto...

----------

## skypjack

Aspetta, però, sul mio sistema eth1 era il firewire... Controlla per accertarti il MAC!!

Anche se non credo sia la via giusta...

Stasera comunque ci penso e domani ti dico se mi viene in mente qualcosa!!

Posso chiederti che pc è?

----------

## HoX

 *skypjack wrote:*   

> Aspetta, però, sul mio sistema eth1 era il firewire... 

 

uhm... forse hai ragione... fore era eth2 e io l'ho fatto diventare wlan0, ma come dicevo sono solo nomi, quindi non dovrebbe essere quello.

 *Quote:*   

> Controlla per accertarti il MAC!!

 

cerco su internet e appena capisco cos'è controllo e ti faccio sapere

 *Quote:*   

> Posso chiederti che pc è?

 

Asus Aspire 5685WlMi e stando a questo sito non dovrebbe dare problemi con la scheda ipw3945 che è riconosciuta automaticamente da YaSt su openSUSE 10.2.[/url]

----------

## skypjack

Il MAC è un identificativo per la tua scheda teoricamente unico (praticamente no) per le comunicazioni a livello data-link.

Ok, non sai cos'è, potevi dirlo...

Mmmmmmmm....................................................

Ok, ho controllato tutto!!  :Smile: 

Ora ci penso e ti faccio sapere...

----------

## HoX

 *skypjack wrote:*   

> Il MAC è un identificativo per la tua scheda teoricamente unico (praticamente no) per le comunicazioni a livello data-link.
> 
> Ok, non sai cos'è, potevi dirlo...
> 
> Mmmmmmmm....................................................
> ...

 

cercato e trovato... il mio Mac Address (trovato con ipconfig -a alla voce HWaddr è:

00:18:DE:6D:84:C1

EDIT: girando per i log ho trovato un Error sending SCAN_ABORT_CMD: time out after 500ms nel mio kern.log

----------

## HoX

Ho cercato su internet e ho trovato un po' di roba interessante tra cui acer_acpi che potrebbe risolvere il mio problema, ma che ovviamente (grazie Murphy) non va dandomi l'errore "No such device"...

frugo un po' la rete e scopro che il problema potrebbe essere la DSDT e quindi vado a vedere se è stata compilta da microsoft:

```
#dmesg | grep DSDT

ACPI: DSDT 7FE8708A, 5D96 (r1 Acer   CALISTGA  6040000 INTL 20050228)
```

si direbbe di no... eppure se provo a ricompilarla:

```
# iasl -tc dsdt.dsl

Intel ACPI Component Architecture

ASL Optimizing Compiler version 20060912 [May 15 2007]

Copyright (C) 2000 - 2006 Intel Corporation

Supports ACPI Specification Revision 3.0a

dsdt.dsl  1081:                 Name (_T_0, Zero)

Error    4081 -     Use of reserved word ^  (_T_0)

dsdt.dsl  1085:                     Name (_T_1, Zero)

Error    4081 -         Use of reserved word ^  (_T_1)

dsdt.dsl  1119:                     Name (_T_2, Zero)

Error    4081 -         Use of reserved word ^  (_T_2)

dsdt.dsl  1158:                     Name (_T_3, Zero)

Error    4081 -         Use of reserved word ^  (_T_3)

dsdt.dsl  1181:             Method (Z002, 0, NotSerialized)

Warning  1086 -                        ^ Not all control paths return a value (Z002)

dsdt.dsl  1202:                 Name (_T_0, Zero)

Error    4081 -     Use of reserved word ^  (_T_0)

dsdt.dsl  1341:                 Name (_T_0, Zero)

Error    4081 -     Use of reserved word ^  (_T_0)

dsdt.dsl  1353:                         Name (_T_1, Zero)

Error    4081 -             Use of reserved word ^  (_T_1)

dsdt.dsl  1484:                     Name (_T_2, Zero)

Error    4081 -         Use of reserved word ^  (_T_2)

dsdt.dsl  1697:             Method (_WED, 1, NotSerialized)

Warning  1086 -                        ^ Not all control paths return a value (_WED)

dsdt.dsl  1697:             Method (_WED, 1, NotSerialized)

Warning  1079 -                        ^ Reserved method must return a value (_WED)

dsdt.dsl  1703:                         Return (Z002 ())

Warning  1091 -                                    ^ Called method may not always return a value

dsdt.dsl  1741:             Method (WMBD, 3, NotSerialized)

Warning  1086 -                        ^ Not all control paths return a value (WMBD)

ASL Input:  dsdt.dsl - 6656 lines, 239081 bytes, 2600 keywords

Compilation complete. 8 Errors, 5 Warnings, 0 Remarks, 40 Optimizations
```

ora... come la metto a posto? ho cercato su internet, ma confesso di aver una certo timore per ciò che faccio... potete aiutarmi?[/code]

----------

## mrfree

Inizia con questa guida http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Fix_Common_ACPI_Problems  :Wink: 

----------

## Alakhai

E magari hai il mio stesso portatile, acer aspire 5630

Anche io ho il tuo stesso output, vorrei fixare io però ho paura di fare danni irreversibili all'hardware, proverò a vedere se in giro qualcuno ha fixato

----------

## djinnZ

La DSDT viene caricata dal kernel in ram, non viene sovrascritto il bios. Il rischio più che altro è un totale crash hardware.

Puoi anche pensare prima di aggiornare il bios, nel mio caso lo hanno risolto (e poi è rimasta una stupidaggine da rimettere a posto).

----------

## Alakhai

e hai aggiornato il bios via linux? non l'ho mai fatto.. esistono degli howto? vado alla ricerca...

----------

## skypjack

Anema, una cosa non ho capito, col problema della wireless a che punto sei?

----------

## djinnZ

 *Alakhai wrote:*   

> e hai aggiornato il bios via linux? non l'ho mai fatto.. esistono degli howto? vado alla ricerca...

 

No, ho creato una immagine msdos e la ho bootata (anche se hai xp non ti fidare, o c'è un update specifico per linux o per i sistemi xp/vista o rischi di perdere il computer).

L'howto per il fix della dsdt è sempre il solito, ma in ogni caso conviene sempre partire dall'ultima versione del bios o dall'originale, mai da versioni intermedie. In più cerca sempre su dsdt.sf.net se non è già stata proposta una dsdt corretta (e se riesci a correggerla, con o senza aiuto, posta il risultato, ovviamente).

----------

## HoX

 *skypjack wrote:*   

> Anema, una cosa non ho capito, col problema della wireless a che punto sei?

 

Ho fixato il DSDT, ma nulla... ho anche scritto al mantainer di acer_acpi, ma mi ha detto che per la ipw3945 non serve a nulla...

Quindi sono ancora senza wifi... ho visto xò che dalla v. 2.6.22 di Linux il supporto ipw3945 sarà integrato (quindi addio demone e simili)... ho deciso quindi di gettare la spugna e aspettare che esca... e sperare... 

anche perchè non so più dove sbattere la testa... se avete altre idee sono ben accette

----------

## skypjack

Ho guardato i tuoi file e riguardato da capo, ma proprio non riesco a capire dove sta la magagna, sembra tutto corretto.

Il fatto è che a me funziona senza problemi da un anno (cioè da quando ho preso il portatile) su un Inspiron della Dell, non capisco perchè sul tuo proprio non funzioni. Mi spiace non poterti aiutare, se solo riuscissi ad individuare il problema...

----------

## HoX

 *skypjack wrote:*   

> Ho guardato i tuoi file e riguardato da capo, ma proprio non riesco a capire dove sta la magagna, sembra tutto corretto.
> 
> Il fatto è che a me funziona senza problemi da un anno (cioè da quando ho preso il portatile) su un Inspiron della Dell, non capisco perchè sul tuo proprio non funzioni. Mi spiace non poterti aiutare, se solo riuscissi ad individuare il problema...

 

Non importa... aspetto che esca il supporto nel kernel e spero che funzioni da là

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *Anema wrote:*   

> Quindi sono ancora senza wifi... ho visto xò che dalla v. 2.6.22 di Linux il supporto ipw3945 sarà integrato (quindi addio demone e simili)... ho deciso quindi di gettare la spugna e aspettare che esca... e sperare...

 

trovo abbastanza improbabile che venga incluso il supporto ipw3945 nel kernel 2.6.22: ad oggi si tratta ancora di un driver proprietario, e quindi in contrasto con la licenza del kernel, che ne proibisce  l'inserimento (a meno di una compelta riscrittura sotto GPL).

Se questo non ti bastasse, puoi controllare la patch oggi disponibile per il passaggioda 2.6.21 a 2.6.22-rc2 (nota che è una RC, e non una pre, una beta, o una git) a questo indirizzo: noterai che non c'è traccia del driver ipw3945.

----------

## HoX

 *.:chrome:. wrote:*   

> trovo abbastanza improbabile che venga incluso il supporto ipw3945 nel kernel 2.6.22: ad oggi si tratta ancora di un driver proprietario, e quindi in contrasto con la licenza del kernel, che ne proibisce  l'inserimento (a meno di una compelta riscrittura sotto GPL).

 

Errore mio... la v. del kernel è la 2.6.23... leggi qui

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *Anema wrote:*   

>  *.:chrome:. wrote:*   trovo abbastanza improbabile che venga incluso il supporto ipw3945 nel kernel 2.6.22: ad oggi si tratta ancora di un driver proprietario, e quindi in contrasto con la licenza del kernel, che ne proibisce  l'inserimento (a meno di una compelta riscrittura sotto GPL). 
> 
> Errore mio... la v. del kernel è la 2.6.23... leggi qui

 

buona notizia. effettivamente non avevo ancora visto le note per la release 23

----------

